# my little bunny passed away



## magic_girl (Feb 7, 2008)

i got up today she was laying in her cage dead soo upset what happen she's been inside for 6 day's doing good eatting/drinking jumping around now i have a empty cage and a broken heart


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss......I know how badly it hurts.

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Feb 7, 2008)

Aww i'm sorry to hear about your little bunny 

Cheryl


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, hon, I'm so sorry. How terrible. Do you think you'll get a necropsy done to see what happened?

:hug: I know how hard it is.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We'll be praying for you.ray:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I've had this happen and know how awful it feels. It's so hard to loose a bun especially suddenly. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2008)

I am so sorry about your bunny. We all know how you feel 

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 8, 2008)

:bigtears:I'm sorry for your loss. RIP little bunny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free at the Bridge Little One.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 9, 2008)

Rest well, beautiful girl :hearts.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am sorry to hear about your bun.


----------



## FallingStar (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry to hear about the loss of your bunny. 

Loosing a bunny is a very hard thing. :cry4:


----------



## Haley (Feb 10, 2008)

Im so sorry, hun 

Rest in peace sweet girl :bunnyangel:


----------

